# Installation of Cateye Enduro 8



## ynot89 (Jun 15, 2007)

I am looking to buy a cateye enduro 8 wired version. My question is how hard is installation? I have never done one before and the lbs said they would do it for 10 bucks. Is it worth it to have it look clean and to be guaranteed to work or could I prolly figure it out myself?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## wiggy (Oct 3, 2005)

its pretty easy to install, there will be a magnet that goes on the spokes and a sensor that will be mounted on the fork or rear stay that will "sense" the magnet and turn that into your speed. 

the only thing that you need to do is program the unit with the tire size that your running so your speed and mileage is accurate. 

all in all you should be able to do it just take your time and make sure you secure the wires and that they are out of the way of debris or your feet. 

good luck 
joe


----------



## i_am_miguel (Jan 11, 2006)

does it matter the distance from the centre of the wheel?


----------



## RJend (Jun 28, 2005)

i_am_miguel said:


> does it matter the distance from the centre of the wheel?


NO - regardless of the placement of the magnet, it will only pass the sensor once for each revolution of the wheel. Speed and distance is measured from the circumference of the wheel.


----------



## Steamer19 (Nov 4, 2006)

Has anyone tried mounting the sensor on Mavic wheels? I just tried and it doesn't work quite as well with the bladed spokes of the Mavics. Any suggestions? Also, do most people mount them on the disk brake side so that you can wrap your wire around the brake hose or the non brake side? With the dishing, the spokes on the brake side are a little further away from the fork. Will that be an issue given that you can only get down as far as the rotor?


----------



## js1221 (Apr 27, 2007)

There is a spoke magnet made specifically for flat spokes, just make sure it will work on Mavic wheels because some don't.


----------

